# Duyuru > Türkiye'de Siyasi Partiler >  MHP'den Çözüm Sürecine Suç Duyurusu

## ceydaaa

bahceli2.jpgMHP, çözüm sürecine ilişkin Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan, hükümet yetkilileri, kamu görevlileri ve Akil İnsanlar Heyetindekiler hakkında suç duyurusunda bulundu.

MHP Genel Sekreteri İsmet Büyükataman, beraberindeki MHP Elazığ Milletvekili Enver Erdem, Adana Milletvekili Seyfettin Yılmaz ve Muğla Milletvekili Mehmet Erdoğan ile Ankara Adliyesi'ne gelerek, suç duyurusu dilekçesini savcılığa verdi.

Büyükataman, adliye önünde yaptığı basın açıklamasında, MHP Genel Başkanı Devlet Bahçeli'nin talimatı üzerine, Başbakan Erdoğan, hükümet görevlileri, kamu görevlileri ve 63 akil insan hakkında suç duyurusunda bulunduklarını bildirdi.

"Anayasa'da ve yasalarda hiçbir değişiklik yapılmadan, bebek katilleri sırtında silahıyla ülke topraklarında, Başbakan'ın talimatıyla dokunulmaz kişiler haline getirilmişlerdir" iddiasında bulunan Büyükataman, şöyle devam etti:

"Terörle mücadeleyle görevli olan kamu görevlileri, konusu suç olan emri yerine getirerek, dilekçemizde yer alan suçları işlemişler ve ne yazık ki işlemeye devam etmektedirler. Yani hem Başbakan ve benzer talimatı veren hükümet mensupları Anayasal suç işlemişler hem de konusu suç olan emri yerine getiren, suçluyu kayıran kamu görevlileri ile görevlendirilen 63 kişi suç işlemiş ve halen işlemeye devam etmektedir."

Terör örgütü PKK'nın 30 yıldır, Anayasa'da değiştirilemez hükümler içinde yer alan her hükmün koruduğu değerlere saldırıldığı hatırlatan Büyükataman, kanunlara göre, bu örgüt mensuplarının müebbet hapisle cezalandırılması gerektiğini vurguladı.

Büyükataman, "teröristlerin adeta ülkeyi baştan başa silahlarıyla adımlayarak sınır dışına çıkmasına seyirci kalmanın olduğunu" savunarak, "Kamuoyu önünde açıkça cereyan eden süreçte anayasal suç işleyen, konusu suç olan emri uygulayan, suçluyu kayıran, görevini kötüye kullanan, kamu görevinin terki veya yapılmaması, kamu görevlisinin suçu bildirmemesi, suç delillerini yok etme, gizleme veya değiştirme, tutuklu, hükümlü veya suç delillerini bildirmemek, terör örgütüne yardım ve yataklık eden kamu görevlileriyle diğer şüpheliler hakkında kamu davası açılması için MHP adına, tarihe not düşmek üzere suç duyurusunda bulunuyoruz" dedi.

----------

